# BMC Teammachine!



## MMsRepBike

BMC’s new Teammachine offers disc or rim brakes and greater integration - BikeRadar

BMC Teammachine SLR01 Disc Team first ride review - BikeRadar


Basically the new Roadmachine but racier and with options for rim brakes, woohoo.


----------



## Migen21

I like it. A lot.


----------



## RiDe_BMC

We like it too! 

It's also now live on our site as well.


----------



## Migen21

RiDe_BMC said:


> We like it too!
> 
> It's also now live on our site as well.


If you happen to have a spare one in 60/61, Team Red, let me know. i think I could give it a good home


----------



## Buckwheat987

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/06/first-look-review-third-generation-bmc-teammachine-slr01/


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## tranzformer

Very nice looking. Reminds me a bit of the Canyon Aeroad. 



















I know it isn't a 100% match, but there are some similarities. Look forward to hearing future reviews from riders.


----------



## Migen21

The pictures of the blacked out Ultegra 8000 bikes on the BMC website are pure comedy gold

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd

I think it's the best looking bike on the market right now. We'll see what Specialized, Trek, Giant, Orbea, etc bring to the table in response though. I like that the SLR02 finally running cables internally like the 01. It makes that line a lot more attractive to me. I absolutely love the paint schemes as well. I would be happy with any of them across the board really. I really dig it. Nice job BMC. In fact the SLR02 is officially on the upgrade short list.


----------



## Rashadabd

I just looked at the pricing, which is also on the website and it stays pretty close to current BMC prices (which are typically a turnoff for me). Again, I am interested in seeing what their competitors bring to the table, but I love the look of the new bike and the geometry. MSRP pricing is as follows:

SLR02 One: $3300
SLR02 Two: $2600
SLR 02 Disc: $4000-$5000

SLR01 Rim Frameset: $4300
SLR01 Disc Frameset: $4500
SLR01 Rim Complete: $5000 and up
SLR01 Disc Complete: $5300 and up

I think the SLR02 and the most affordable SLR02 Disc are nice options, but my guess is most of their competitors will release something really nice that is substantially more affordable. We'll see though. Looking forward to seeing one in person.


----------



## ceugene

Did an Assos/BMC demo on Tuesday. Did a 31mi slightly hilly loop on a 5rim-brake 2018 Teammachine SLR01...the one with mech Dura-Ace 9100 and "last year's" Mavic carbon clinchers. Not that I'm shopping anymore, I just bought a new bike, but the Teammachine was probably the intial favorite of 5 options (Emonda SLR Disc, Izalco Max Disc, yet unannounced Tarmac SL6 Disc, Giant TCR Advanced SL Disc) based on looks and tech.

They were going to put me on a 54cm Roadmachine because there weren't 54cm Teammachine's available, but it ended up having a tiny saddle-bar reach of 52cm when my Emonda is set-up with 57cm. I ended up on a non-ideal 56cm Teammachine, so the reach almost exactly right, but quite tall. Also hardly any seatpost was showing as a result, so the rear-end compliance should have suffered a bit.

Turns out rear-end compliance is the best thing about this bike. The combination of the dropped seatstays, the skinny D-shaped seatpost, the rear triangle lay-up, etc. It was a very plush ride over bumps.

The behavior up front wasn't to my liking however. The front just feels lazy compared to any of the other four bikes mentioned above. Not a barge by any means, but the Emonda, TCR and Izalco are so lively in comparison. I wish I had gotten a chance to test the disc version with Di2. I can never go back to rim-braking on carbon rims. Even the dry braking performance is mushy and dull. I'd hear the shrill "peeewwww" of the brakes engaging the textured brake-track, but only feel the stopping power on a slight delay. Having to constantly trim the FD was also annoying...

Overall not at all what I expected and I'm pretty glad I went in a different direction.


----------



## artie159

Picked up my SLR02 before Xmas. I am looking forward to getting some miles on it , right now its just to cold ( A balmy 15 degrees F ).


----------



## cpark

artie159 said:


> Picked up my SLR02 before Xmas. I am looking forward to getting some miles on it , right now its just to cold ( A balmy 15 degrees F ).


Pictures please...;-)


----------

